# My hubby's cracked fingers....help!



## FOhoarder (Jan 20, 2012)

My hubby's fingers get extremely cracked in the winter and extremely sore....does anyone know of any recipe that I can put together for a soak for his finger tips that would help?  Or anything for that matter!  Thanks!!


----------



## lsg (Jan 20, 2012)

Why not make a simple lotion bar for him with some lavender essential oil.  The wax will help to coat his hands.  I get cracks around the edge of my nails.  I have found that putting some liquid bandage on the cracks helps them heal.  Warning, this burns right at first, but it seals the crack and stops some of the ongoing soreness and pain.


----------



## FOhoarder (Jan 20, 2012)

That liquid bandage idea is a great one!  I'll definately get some of that!  Thanks so much for the great tip!!


----------



## judymoody (Jan 20, 2012)

A lot of people get relief from whipped shea butter; haven't tried this yet but it's on my to do list.


----------



## carebear (Jan 20, 2012)

straight shea.  unrefined seems better for my skin, but I do get anxious about infection with open wounds so maybe not the unrefined if they are already cracked.


----------



## IrishLass (Jan 20, 2012)

My late mom and step-dad, who were prone to getting diabetic sores and fissure-type cracks on their skin, loved the body butter I made them with kokum butter and meadowfoam seed oil (70% kokum/30% meadowfoam seed oil). My mom told me it was the only thing that they tried that actually helped to heal their sores.

Sometimes when she ran out and I didn't have time to make up a batch, I would just give her a little tub of straight kokum and she said that worked, too, although the oil made it go on easier ( straight kokum is pretty hard stuff). 


IrishLass


----------



## saltydog (Jan 20, 2012)

Sorry, FOhoarder, I don't have help for you, I just wanted to say I like your name, lol!


----------



## Tegan (Jan 20, 2012)

1/3 coconut
1/3 mango butter
1/3 beeswax

It makes a really hard lotion bar, but I find it really healing for dry/cracked skin.  You can always up the coconut and mango and drop the beeswax to get the consistency you like.


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Jan 21, 2012)

Is he using liquid soap?  I have to ask this because my mom has complained for several years about her fingers splitting and cracking in winter.  I of course told her to stop using liquid soap and use mine, she finally did a few weeks ago and has had significant improvement already.  :roll:   Otherwise, like carebear said, unrefined shea butter.  It is wonderful.  Also putting on a super thick coating at bed time and wearing cotton gloves (or socks!) to bed.


----------



## paillo (Jan 21, 2012)

how's about a salve with something like shea butter, calendula infused oil (maybe try jojoba oil -- and calendula is so healing), a little vitamin e oil and just enough beeswax to thicken it? castor oil and wheat germ oil would also be good to add.

that's a very simple version of something you can add a bunch of other moisturizing ingredients to.. 

i make variations of this for my so, who works outside, and it really helps.

he also swears by soaking his hands in an epsom salt bath before putting on the salve -- the epsom salts seem to knock out any small infections and help heal.

i used to use it too, but since i started making my own soaps i don't need it any more


----------



## LabWitch (Jan 21, 2012)

I worked with a dermatologist for a couple of years, so I got to see lots of dry, cracked fingers and feet.

His remedy: dampen hands (plain water) at bedtime, coat with a THICK layer of vaseline, put on plain cotton gloves, and then latex/nitrile gloves over the top, and sleep like that. Works quite well apparently, for extreme cases as a rapid fix. Of course, you can substitute something nicer for the vaseline, but it would be better if it's more ointment than lotion I think.

Good luck!


----------



## Hazel (Jan 21, 2012)

I just wanted to mention you might want to add vitamin E no matter what you make. It helps to protect oils from rancidity and it's also good for the skin.


----------



## Bayougirl (Jan 22, 2012)

The Sage has a great recipe for Lanolin Butter.  Here's the link
http://blog.thesage.com/2012/01/18/the-greatest-lanolin-butter-in-my-opinion/

I made this last Feb. for my brother who twisted his ankle and was having problems with splitting skin.  I ended up making something else for him, I didn't think he'd like the stickiness.  I found it a couple of weeks ago and started using it on my legs, it helped out alot. The lanolin helps it seal in the moisture.  I hope you find something that works for your DH.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Jan 22, 2012)

LabWitch said:
			
		

> I worked with a dermatologist for a couple of years, so I got to see lots of dry, cracked fingers and feet.
> 
> His remedy: dampen hands (plain water) at bedtime, coat with a THICK layer of vaseline, put on plain cotton gloves, and then latex/nitrile gloves over the top, and sleep like that. Works quite well apparently, for extreme cases as a rapid fix. Of course, you can substitute something nicer for the vaseline, but it would be better if it's more ointment than lotion I think.
> 
> Good luck!



This (the vaseline) works. 

A good quality sorbolene cream applied as often as possible during the day should help too. Fixed my (fencer) brother's severely dry and cracked, bleeding hands like magic and was do-able for a bloke.


----------



## agriffin (Jan 22, 2012)

Straight lanolin?  My guy rips his fingers up when he plays guitar on occasion.  Works for him.


----------



## mariflo (Jan 23, 2012)

I also found vitamin A very helpful in skin repair treatments


----------



## FOhoarder (Jan 23, 2012)

saltydog said:
			
		

> Sorry, FOhoarder, I don't have help for you, I just wanted to say I like your name, lol!



Thanks!     I do admit I have a problem!


----------



## FOhoarder (Jan 23, 2012)

Soapy Gurl said:
			
		

> Is he using liquid soap?  I have to ask this because my mom has complained for several years about her fingers splitting and cracking in winter.  I of course told her to stop using liquid soap and use mine, she finally did a few weeks ago and has had significant improvement already.  :roll:   Otherwise, like carebear said, unrefined shea butter.  It is wonderful.  Also putting on a super thick coating at bed time and wearing cotton gloves (or socks!) to bed.



He is an electrician so he works with his hands everyday and washes his hands with the liquid dish washing soap!  I tell him all the time to stop and use my soap but its right there on the sink and its convenient to grab.  So yes, I think this is a big factor in his cracked fingers.  I'll have to hide the liquid soap!


----------



## FOhoarder (Jan 23, 2012)

Wow!  Thanks so much for all the advice!  I have alot of options to try.  The vaseline and glove trick sounds like a good one!


----------



## Hazel (Jan 24, 2012)

If you need something quckly - have you ever heard of bag balm? It's used on cows' udders to stop them from cracking. My fingers used to crack terribly in the winter and I used to use it to help. It's antiseptic and would coat my hands to help with moisture. I stopped using it awhile back since I don't get the severe cracking like I did back then. I'm sure it's still available in case your husband fusses about using your soap and girly stuff.    I used to buy it at Walmart.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bag_Balm


----------



## IrishLass (Jan 24, 2012)

Hazel said:
			
		

> If you need something quckly - have you ever heard of bag balm? It's used on cows' udders to stop them from cracking. My fingers used to crack terribly in the winter and I used to use it to help. It's antiseptic and would coat my hands to help with moisture. I stopped using it awhile back since I don't get the severe cracking like I did back then. I'm sure it's still available in case your husband fusses about using your soap and girly stuff.    I used to buy it at Walmart.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bag_Balm



I had a neighbor who swore by Bag Balm- used it all the time and loved it. And the father of a friend of mine loves Corn Husker's Lotion.

IrishLass


----------



## Hazel (Jan 24, 2012)

I was also going to mention Corn Husker's (I also used to use it) but I've heard it's no longer being manufactured. I don't know if this is true but I decided not to mention it.


----------

